# What would cause a vibration in the steering wheel at idle?



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

As the title implies, the steering wheel in my 2002 Audi TT 180 Quattro has started vibrating more and more noticably in the cold weather...
It isn't horrible yet but I feel if I ignore it, it will only get worse. It doesn't seem to be connected to anything (ie. it vibrates the same with the Heat on vs off) and it is very consistent. Right now, the only thing I can think that would be causing it is possibly the dogbone mount. Other than that, I'm stumped... 
Let me know what you guys think, cuz its getting pretty annoying








Thanks.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*VagCom 014 015 016 at idle*

see what you get


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: VagCom 014 015 016 at idle (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_see what you get

what do you mean?








The car only has 40,000 miles on it, but I just ordered replacement dog bone bushings from BFI anyway. I'll install those and bump the idle up a hundred or so RPMs with lemmiwinks and see if that helps. If it still vibrates after that, I really have no idea what to do...
Any other thoughts?


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*no worries*

Don't bothe wth the vag. Enjoy you dog bone


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: no worries (2001TTransport)*

^^ 2 of the most useless posts in the same thread by the same person.. awesome. Interested to see if the dogbone fixes your problem, can you post up results after?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

whats the RPM at idle?


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

stocks 800/ i bumped mine up to 1k


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (stevemannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevemannn* »_stocks 800/ i bumped mine up to 1k

I know what the stock RPM is . I also own a TT , I was asking the OP what his RPM is at idle .


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

The RPM at idle right now appears to be around 750-800 RPMs. I've already noticed when I rev the engine up to around 900-1000 RPMs the vibration pretty much disappears.
However, I've also started noticing a slight vibration when I'm driving as well. I'm pretty sure it's also related to the dog bone mount but I'm having my tires rotated and balanced next week as well. If I find time this weekend I'm gonna jack the car up and take a look at the dogbone mount.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTurboTT* »_The RPM at idle right now appears to be around 750-800 RPMs. I've already noticed when I rev the engine up to around 900-1000 RPMs the vibration pretty much disappears.
However, I've also started noticing a slight vibration when I'm driving as well. I'm pretty sure it's also related to the dog bone mount but I'm having my tires rotated and balanced next week as well. If I find time this weekend I'm gonna jack the car up and take a look at the dogbone mount. 

750 is quite low , you can set the idle to 900rpm with a vagcom and then watch what happens, it might be something wrong with the rpm sensor or maybe some misfires that are not severe enough to cause a flashing CEL. you can check the misfire counts with a vagcom as well.
This could also be an clogged injector or bad gas , bad fuel pump or fuel filter , but those would probably cause some hesitation under load.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: VagCom 014 015 016 at idle (2001TTransport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2001TTransport* »_see what you get

This forum really does need a breathalyzer LOL

_Quote »_I know what the stock RPM is . I also own a TT 

lmao


----------



## 02tt225 (Sep 13, 2007)

Motor mounts prob shot. 6 years old prob worn.


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
750 is quite low , you can set the idle to 900rpm with a vagcom and then watch what happens, it might be something wrong with the rpm sensor or maybe some misfires that are not severe enough to cause a flashing CEL. you can check the misfire counts with a vagcom as well.
This could also be an clogged injector or bad gas , bad fuel pump or fuel filter , but those would probably cause some hesitation under load.

Every 1.8T I have owned has idled stock around 750-800 RPMs. I have vagcom and according to my latest scan, nothing at all is wrong with the motor. No misfires, no hesitation, no hiccups at all. My gas mileage has been normal for the season and the motor feels strong. The only issue I'm having is the annoying vibration at idle and now a slight vibration when driving (the vibration while moving is not consistent, varies based on road conditions and does not increase or decrease with speed). I'll be replacing the stock dog bone bushings with BFI stage 1 inserts when they arrive (then bumping my idle up to around 900) and on Tuesday the tires will be rotated and balanced. I'm hoping both of these will cure the idle and moving vibrations but we'll see what happens...


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

how much does rotating and balance usually run?


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_how much does rotating and balance usually run?

Not sure really, I have a buddy who works at a local VW dealership who does mine for free. If I recall from the last time my girlfriend had her's done it was around 8 bucks or so per wheel.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (20vTurboTT)*

Its either a dogbone bushing that is crumbling or something is loose and hitting the steering linkage. The bushing is most likely and you know that. If its at idle, not sure how balancing the tires would help, unless you just think they are off.
Tell your buddy i need some G12


----------



## 20vTurboTT (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Its either a dogbone bushing that is crumbling or something is loose and hitting the steering linkage. The bushing is most likely and you know that. If its at idle, not sure how balancing the tires would help, unless you just think they are off.
Tell your buddy i need some G12









Haha yeah, I'm blaming the dogbone right now, but it's also vibrating a bit more than usual when I'm driving, which is why I'm having the tires rotated and balanced. And I've got a little bit of G12 left in my garage if you need it.


----------

